# PLEASE help choosing hotfix rhinestones and tool



## 80EastTrendz (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone...hoping for some help. I am just starting out and although I plan to make my own rhinestone heat transfers..(researching cutters and heat presses, etc) I also want to get a hotfix tool for some individual placements. I will be doing mostly t-shirts, sweatshirts and some bags so need something that will adhere well to those. Also need help figuring out the different quality of the hotfix rhinestones. I saw swarovski crystal hotfix stones? Are they any good and are there any others below that that are still good quality....and know of any good places to get them so I don't get ripped off? Any ideas welcome. Can't afford top of the line anything but don't want junk!
Thanks a bunch!
Melissa


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

These are what I know
1. swarovski crystal - top of the line most expensive
2. pellosa - available from Welcome to Shine Art USA - 
3. Korean - most commonly used, available at above and various other places(search the rhinestone threads in this forum there are several members that sell rhinestones)
4. chinese - economy stones advise staying away from these
Hope this helps


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

There are Pelosia that are Czech stones and they would be #2 below Swarovski.


----------



## 80EastTrendz (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies...do I need to ask what stones they are exactly because some sites don't really show specifics on their rhinestones if they are not swavorski's? Also, any recommendation for a hotfix tool that will work well for clothing and bags?


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Definitely know what stones you are buying. There are some Chinese stones that are junk and as you go up the list, the price definitely goes up. Also you don't want to mix different types of stones, it will be very apparent in your designs.

As for an applicator, I bought the candy kane when I first started and it works well, if you have the patience. 

You might want to consider a small heat press. I have a Hix Hobbylite and it cost less than $300. I believe Geo. Knight has a small one as well.


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Hi Melissa

I have tried Swavorski crystals and there is not doubt that they sparkle like no other, but they are really expensive and I have found that their glue can be unreliable. I now tend to use a Korean crystals that I get from a lovely man in Hong Kong that I have been dealing with for a couple of years and they sparkle well and their glue has been extremely reliable.

I agree with the comment about not mixing brands as it really does stick out like a sore thumb. 

In quiet defence of chinese crystals , and I will duck as I say this as I am sure I am going to be the only person holding this opinion, I recently got samples of 5 grades of crystals from supplier in china. It is a company I am using for other items but have never used their bling and I have applied some of these stones and they have been laundered about 12 times so far. I have been gobsmacked that I absolutely cannot tell the difference between the different grades and not one single stone has come off. They sparkle as well as the stones I currently use and almost as well as the czech ones that I applied for comparison. My point in saying this? Don't write off chinese stones out of hand, actually get some samples and try them and then make your mind up; I certainly have been pleasantly surprised.

Kim


----------



## 80EastTrendz (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone...I greatly appreciate the help. Kim t2 au and any of you who are happy with your current stones or provider...if you wouldn't object I would love to know which suppliers you find reliable and which stones they provide you with so I can start there for samples (including the china stones that you are happy with). I am so new to this I would just imagine I could easily be taken advantage of lol.
Thank you all!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Kim, 

I too have been super surprised lately with the Grade AAA china Stones,, 
I needed to find Hot pink, in Korean , and was not having luck with it, so ordered some hot pink in from china, grade AAA
and they have surprised the heck out of me,, 
the glue is holding up very well and they are 2 cut and 12 facets,, 

I also recieved other samples as well as machine cut and the machine cut coming out of China is a Killer.... and Totally rocks,, 

I normally only carry Korean, but these China Grade AAA are having me secound guess things,, 
the prices are not cheaper than the Korean stones either,, 

Very interesting time to do some reasearch on our own, and let our tests , tell us , what is the right stone for us.

Like everything we do,, test, test test,, never let anything go out of your hands untill you have tested, worn, washed,and washed again,, to make sure you dont have returns,,
Do not assume becuase someone else says, it is the greatest,, that it is,, 
It may be right for them, but what is right for you?

To keep your name connected with Quality, always test and make up your own mind.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Very good advice, MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks boomer,, 
I know I will reorder the hot pink for sure from China, 

As well as others, and give poeple choices,


----------



## 80EastTrendz (Aug 23, 2010)

I have heard ShineArt and Nova as two names mentioned for purchasing quality stones at I assume reasonable prices...but no prices seem to be listed on site. Does anyone know if prices are simply quoted when you call them? Also, as I am just getting started I am thinking they are going to require very large minimums...any info on a good source that may not require hundreds of gross and any info on any sources other than those two sites for stones. Would be curious to get some samples of aaa china stones and some korean but can't really find sites that state very specifically which they carry. Thanks again!


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

80EastTrendz said:


> if you wouldn't object I would love to know which suppliers you find reliable and which stones they provide you with so I can start there for samples !


 
Hi Melissa

I certainly have no problem sharing who I get my stones from and I know there is lots of discussion regarding t-shirt wholesalers so I guess it is OK to post details. I buy mine from a lovely man in Hong Kong who actaully sells nail art supplies but the hot fix seems to be a side line. He sells all colours in SS10 and he also sells a smaller stone which I think is SS5, but don't quote me on that as it could be SS6.

He can be contacted by email at shop4femme@GO4goodies.com . As I said earlier, I have been dealing with this gentleman for over 2 years and I have never had a dud batch from him. Other than the lack of choice of sizes I would give him a double thumbs up.

The first time I came across this gentleman it was via eBay and I bought a wheel of mixed colours in each size and I was so impressed I went back about bought 80 gross. My point being that the quality was such that I had no hesitation in increasing the size of my order so dramatically.

I had my last batch a couple of weeks ago and once again, no a problem; I even got free postage

Kim


----------



## 80EastTrendz (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks!! I will reach out to him. It's so hard knowing where to start.


----------

